# St Barts Forums > St Barts Restaurants Wine & Food Forum >  >  Les Bananiers Question

## jillianleab

I'm ashamed to admit - we've never been to Les Bananiers. I've read everyone raving about it, and for some reason we've never been! But we are currently on island, and I intend to change that this trip! I'm also ashamed to admit I have horribly picky children, even when it comes to pizza. This leads me to two questions - is the margarita pizza done in the style with whole tomatoes and fresh mozzarella, or more like an American-style cheese pizza? Also, there's a menu posted on A la Carte St Barth that mentions children's menu options, but I don't see that same info posted on their Facebook page. Is that offered as well?

Thank you!

----------


## Bilnan248

Bonjour!

We are on the island now and just at at Les Bananiers on Tuesday evening. As always, it was fabulous. 

My husband is a horribly picky eater too (haha like your children )  Long story short, YES, the margarita pizza is just like the American cheese pizza. No tomatoes, just quality ingredients. Marinara, mozzarella and crust. Delicious!  A cheese pizza….just what my picky child (I mean hubby) loves. 

We had the duck confit spring rolls as an app, house salad and Pizza to share. 

No sharing for dessert.  I had the crème brûlée and hubby had the banana crisp. Divine!

They end the meal with their banana rum and pizza leftovers for lunch the next day. 

Oh, and Luigi is back!  The hardest working pizza man on the island. 

And, yes, the do have as enfants (children’s) menu. Sorry, I didn’t see what was on it but my guess is your kids will LOVE the pizza!

Enjoy! Reservations are much appreciated.

----------


## jillianleab

> Bonjour!
> 
> We are on the island now and just at at Les Bananiers on Tuesday evening. As always, it was fabulous. 
> 
> My husband is a horribly picky eater too (haha like your children ��)  Long story short, YES, the margarita pizza is just like the American cheese pizza. No tomatoes, just quality ingredients. Marinara, mozzarella and crust. Delicious!  A cheese pizza.just what my picky child (I mean hubby) loves. 
> 
> We had the duck confit spring rolls as an app, house salad and Pizza to share. 
> 
> No sharing for dessert.  I had the crème brûlée and hubby had the banana crisp. Divine!
> ...



Fantastic! Thank you so much for the information! I plan to make a reservation for us, hopefully for tomorrow or Saturday. Luckily we are here until July 31, so we have some flexibility with that regard. Definitely no dessert sharing. I'll tell my kids it's against the rules at the restaurant.  :Wink:

----------


## Cwater

My mouth is watering.  They were closed this time.  We were there at the end of June.  Next year.

----------


## Eve

They took some of their best things off the menu and we were disappointed last time
but their pizza is always great!

----------


## amyb

Sometimes I too am disappointed when menus change. It gets me to try new things, but old favorites are fondly remembered. Fortunately, I have a gazillion food photos,

----------


## jillianleab

Amy, your positivity is intoxicating! Thanks to the advice here we got a reservation Friday evening and were blown away. We shared the duck confit spring rolls, I had scallops, husband had the filet, and kids had pizza. Everything was absolutely delicious. Today I'm planning our next week of reservations, which is always exciting. It feels wonderful to be back on our favorite island!

----------

